# Anyone looking for crew let me know



## CMORSE (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been fishing my whole life inshore and off looking to get out on the water willing to help with fuel cleaning any thing let me thanks


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------

